# Help w/ Volvo 740 oil Cooler setup



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

So I want to add the oil cooler from a 740 to my 8v.
I have encountered 2 problems.
1.) What size is the nut at the bottom? I bought the 27mm socket for the VW oil cooler nut, but I'm thinking it might be bigger on the Volvo's sandwich plate.
The sandwich plate is bolted to a bypass tube, and the nut on the bypass tube (where the oil filter stud would go if this car didn't have an oil cooler) was a really big size, bigger than my biggest socket (30mm). It could not be removed with Vise Grips or Channel Locks, and my crescent wrench was also too small







I think its 32 or 35mm. I hope the nut that holds the sandwich plate will be smaller, because it is recessed in so you can't get a wrench on it








2.) What's the best way to remove a stubborn oil filter? I know there's the "poke a screwdriver through it and turn it method", but we tried that and it just tore the filter apart. I know there are the "oil filter sockets" that fit the bottom of the filter, perhaps I will purchase one of those.


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Help w/ Volvo 740 oil Cooler setup (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

2: Loop a large Elastic band around the filter, this will give you a bit more friction to turn it.
just my $.02


----------



## OstTrefftWest (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Help w/ Volvo 740 oil Cooler setup (independent77)*

Yeah, why not — I've used "strap wrenches" (similar concept) for the job before, assuming you've got room to turn the wrench. In fact, filters are the reason I got the strap wrench in the first place. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Help w/ Volvo 740 oil Cooler setup (Neon Washer Nozzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neon Washer Nozzle* »_
1.) What size is the nut at the bottom? I bought the 27mm socket for the VW oil cooler nut, but I'm thinking it might be bigger on the Volvo's sandwich plate.


I was able to get the sandwich plate off of the Volvo. I got the 27mm socket that is the size for the VW oil cooler stud, but it was too small for the stud that holds the Volvo sandwich plate on. So I used my 30mm axle socket, even though it was 1-2mm too big.








I think the nut on the Volvo oil cooler is a 28mm







I hope the Volvo's oil filter stud will thread into the 8v filter mount.








So as of now I have: 
1.) Volvo oil cooler approx. 10"x4" (radiator style)
2.) Volvo sandwich plate (thermostatic)
3.) Rubber hoses and fittings that run between the two (but not the hardlines)
4.) Longer oil filter stud and nut from the Volvo
5.) Oil filter stud and nut from VW oil cooler setup
6.) A few handfulls of random banjo fittings and such I grabbed from an old Diesel Benz. 
I'm going to try to mock it up this weekend and take pics of everything. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OstTrefftWest (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Help w/ Volvo 740 oil Cooler setup (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

Cool -- I'll look forward to seeing it done! Might even make me regret having gone out of my way to add the VW "heat exchanger" with my swap....


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Help w/ Volvo 740 oil Cooler setup (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

I have a few of these with most of the parts, hard lines and all. autotech uses a nipple adapter that screws onto the stock nipple and holds the thermostatic plate, while extending the threads out for the oil filter. I have looked everywhere for the nipple adapter, but I don't know what threads the stock nipple has. 
You could just cut the stock nipple shorter and re thread it if you are deleting the stock oil cooler. you might need to drill the hole a little bigger to fit the nipple adapter. I'm gonna see if USRT can get me them as I want to keep my stock oil cooler too because it gets cold here in the winter. make sure you get a new oil seal for the plate.


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Help w/ Volvo 740 oil Cooler setup (all-starr-me)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by 97VWJett at 11:14 PM 9-19-2006_


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Help w/ Volvo 740 oil Cooler setup (97VWJett)*

I'm the blame for the eBay bombardment of oil coolers








I got out of the game when the crudeballz started pirating my info, Udig?
Back on topic, how is the kit working out for you? If you have any additional problems I can assist you, kool?
You didn't say if the unit was from a turbo or N/A motor, for the studs are different lengths. I prefer the shorter N/A studs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Help w/ Volvo 740 oil Cooler setup (the12for12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the12for12* »_I'm the blame for the eBay bombardment of oil coolers








I got out of the game when the crudeballz started pirating my info, Udig?
Back on topic, how is the kit working out for you? If you have any additional problems I can assist you, kool?
You didn't say if the unit was from a turbo or N/A motor, for the studs are different lengths. I prefer the shorter N/A studs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Are you talking about my setup? IIRC it came off of a Turbo motor, pretty sure the turbo was gone, but I think the manifold had a T-3 flange. I'd measure/test fit the stud and sandwich plate, but I left them in my friend's trunk.








I'm pretty sure I can fit the setup between my radiator and core support. I just have to make brackets and bolt it up. Then I will have to bend some tubing to go behind and around the rad. From there I'll use flexibile tubing of some sort to attach to the sandwich plate. There will need to be some sort of flexibile tubing somewhere on it to allow the motor to flex on its mounts, and to compensate for vibration








Is it alright to use AN fittings, rubber hose and hose clamps? I have seen transmission coolers and power steering systems set up like that, but I don't want to feck anything up on my oiling system


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Help w/ Volvo 740 oil Cooler setup (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

1.GO back and get the shrouding that was mounted to the cooler. Use these parts to mount the cooler.
2. GO back and get the hard lines. The lines are durable and bendable enough to make your connection *leak-proof*
I have tried everything possible to work this kit, and believe me other than paying $$$$ for new fittings - IT WILL LEAK.
You may have to chop the stud, for the turbo stuff is too long for VWs


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Help w/ Volvo 740 oil Cooler setup (the12for12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the12for12* »_1.GO back and get the shrouding that was mounted to the cooler. Use these parts to mount the cooler.


I got the shrouding and brackets with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *the12for12* »_
2. GO back and get the hard lines. The lines are durable and bendable enough to make your connection *leak-proof*


The hardlines that were on the car looked about 2 feet too long for the setup I had planned. I might be able to use them anyway, not sure









_Quote, originally posted by *the12for12* »_
You may have to chop the stud, for the turbo stuff is too long for VWs

If I do have to shorten it its no big deal. I might also be able to use the VW stud according to one post I read. Can't the excess on the stud just be threaded down into the oil filter


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Help w/ Volvo 740 oil Cooler setup (Neon Washer Nozzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neon Washer Nozzle* »_The hardlines that were on the car looked about 2 feet too long for the setup I had planned. I might be able to use them anyway, not sure









True they are long , however THEY WILL NOT LEAK.

_Quote »_If I do have to shorten it its no big deal. I might also be able to use the VW stud according to one post I read. Can't the excess on the stud just be threaded down into the oil filter









That's what I thought too







. 
If you get the adapter stud for your OEM VW stud, you're straight, but other than that trim the turbo stud to fit.


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Help w/ Volvo 740 oil Cooler setup (the12for12)*

So I fiddled around with the Volvo sandwich plate today. I found out a few good facts.
1.) The threaded oil filter stud is the same diameter and thread as the 8v one. It will thread right into the oil filter flange. 
2.) the VW oil cooler stud won't work to mount the Volvo sandwich plate because the Volvo piece is thinner.








3.) Here you can see the difference in the studs. The Volvo stud/nut is on top.








4.) You can mount everything together using the stud from the Volvo. Its about an inch longer than it needs to be, but it mounts together alright.








5.) I have the radiator part of the oil cooler and the rubber hoses from the same car. The fittings are the same thread at the ends of the rubber hoses as they are at the sandwich plate. The problem is both fittings are male.
My solution to this will be to run hardlines between the rubber hoses and the sandwich plate. Should be easy to do because the fittings are the same. 
6.) There's also the question of where to get an O-ring for the sandwich plate. I don't know anything about Volvo parts suppliers, and I forget exactly which model I got this stuff from. All I remember is that it was a sedan, it was Turbo, and it wasn't a 240.






















7.) (and edit) The Volvo unit is thermostatic for sure. In the first pic the marking on the round spot says "95 degrees"... which sounds about right since water boils at 100. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Help w/ Volvo 740 oil Cooler setup (Neon Washer Nozzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neon Washer Nozzle* »_6.) There's also the question of where to get an O-ring for the sandwich plate. I don't know anything about Volvo parts suppliers, and I forget exactly which model I got this stuff from. All I remember is that it was a sedan, it was Turbo, and it wasn't a 240.
























I have a Volvo sandwich plate to, I haven't installed it yet but I've got all of the necessary bits and pieces. The cooler I've got has AN8 fittings, I got two AN8 to M16 adapters so that I can run normal AN8 braided steel hose from the sanwich plate to the cooler. On the Volvo stud that I had (different from yours), the part of the stud that threads into the mount was too long so I shortened it, about 1/2". I ran into the same problem with the seal, fortunately, I had a helpful guys at the Volvo dealership's parts counter and he was able to narrow it down to 2 possible seals that might fit, they were cheap so I had him order both, one of the was the right one.


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Help w/ Volvo 740 oil Cooler setup (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_
, I had a helpful guys at the Volvo dealership's parts counter and he was able to narrow it down to 2 possible seals that might fit, they were cheap so I had him order both, one of the was the right one.


Do you remember what car the seal was for, or better yet, the part #? I haven't called the Volvo place yet, hopefully they will be open tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Help w/ Volvo 740 oil Cooler setup (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

I think it was for a Volvo 760 turbo, sorry no part#.


----------



## rabbitarmy (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Help w/ Volvo 740 oil Cooler setup (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

Back from the dead. I'm using the volvo oil filter stud & a brand new o-ring on the thermostatic plate. No matter what I do, I seem to be getting a leak between the thermostatic plate & the oil filter stand off. Tomorrow I'm going to remove the filter standoff from the block & try to figure out why, but does anyone have any ideas in the mean time? On my last attempt I rtv'd the o-ring into the stand off to make sure it wasn't getting dislodged while I got it into place but that didn't help. I can tighten down the nut securing the thermostatic plate well enough that I can't move it around, yet it still seems to leak


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Help w/ Volvo 740 oil Cooler setup (rabbitarmy)*

RTV doesn help an O-ring. They actually work best assembled dry.
Too much back pressure?


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Help w/ Volvo 740 oil Cooler setup (OhioBenz)*

http://www.hotdub.com/pictures...ge=10








no leaks - been driving it for a week now. When cold oil pressure is 100psi+.....


_Modified by OhioBenz at 10:45 AM 10-5-2008_


----------



## fatmobile (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Help w/ Volvo 740 oil Cooler setup (rabbitarmy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitarmy* »_Back from the dead. I'm using the volvo oil filter stud & a brand new o-ring on the thermostatic plate. No matter what I do, I seem to be getting a leak between the thermostatic plate & the oil filter stand off. Tomorrow I'm going to remove the filter standoff from the block & try to figure out why, but does anyone have any ideas in the mean time? On my last attempt I rtv'd the o-ring into the stand off to make sure it wasn't getting dislodged while I got it into place but that didn't help. I can tighten down the nut securing the thermostatic plate well enough that I can't move it around, yet it still seems to leak









What kind of filter mount are you using?
The A1 filter mounts have a ridge where the filter seal rides,.. 
this isn't where the seal on the sandwich plate rides.
I've been using MK2 filter mounts,... or TD.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Help w/ Volvo 740 oil Cooler setup (fatmobile)*

Or you can use one of these. Just happens that I'm selling two complete used ones and one brand new one that's missing the cover plate. If this is more interesting for ya then look in the classifieds or just IM me.


----------

